# Anyone receive anything from SwitchSX .com  ?



## karloz25 (Jun 21, 2018)

*I ordered the PRO back on 5-18 and havent heard or received anything!
I've **emailed** them multiple times no reply.*

*Anyone have anyluck with SwitchSX .com ???*
*Is there a **representative** on this site?*
*
ORDER #1US300000468*


----------



## gameus (Jun 21, 2018)

I received an e-mail with my tracking information on June 16th. That tracking information was a pre-shipment label, meaning he hasn't shipped it out yet. It has been in that pre-shipment status for 5 days now. I've also tried e-mailing him. My order number was in the low 100's so I think I was one of the earlier ones. Since your order number ends in 468, you'll probably just have to wait it out.

However, if we don't receive anything, PayPal does allow for a charge back and you can get your money back. So just hold tight until we hear something. E-mailing them is useless too, as I've noticed. I think its one guy running the whole thing to be honest, dealing with 500+ orders can be a challenge for one person.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 21, 2018)

I have. I received my package on Monday. They're real


----------



## gameus (Jun 21, 2018)

CrisFTW said:


> I have. I received my package on Monday. They're real



That's good to hear. I'm wondering if mine ended up getting sent out and he gave me the wrong tracking number by chance. I'll just have to keep checking the mail. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 21, 2018)

gameus said:


> That's good to hear. I'm wondering if mine ended up getting sent out and he gave me the wrong tracking number by chance. I'll just have to keep checking the mail. Thanks for the info.


They sent out the first batch to those who preordered first. The 2nd and 3rd batch will be sent out soon


----------



## karloz25 (Jun 21, 2018)

Good to hear. im just inpatient i guess, lol

I'll wait it out then.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 21, 2018)

karloz25 said:


> Good to hear. im just inpatient i guess, lol
> 
> I'll wait it out then.


Double check if you put in the right address. You can also check the status of your package in your account. If everything is good, you will just have to wait as you waited too long to preorder. I hope everything was answered


----------



## jakkal (Jun 21, 2018)

karloz25 said:


> *I ordered the PRO back on 5-18 and havent heard or received anything!
> I've **emailed** them multiple times no reply.*
> 
> *Anyone have anyluck with SwitchSX .com ???
> ...


My order number is in the lower 200s and I have received nothing from.them either

Good luck
Good thing I bought the SX os from 3dsflashkard


----------



## mythamp (Jun 21, 2018)

I bought from R43DSCA (which I believe is the same distributer but for Canada), and just got my shipping confirmation. I would expect you all to receive yours soon too.


----------



## DavGerm4 (Jun 21, 2018)

I finally got something other then Pre-Shipment for my order. I ordered on May 17th, and it's now saying it'll be here Saturday. I was order 52.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 21, 2018)

DavGerm4 said:


> I finally got something other then Pre-Shipment for my order. I ordered on May 17th, and it's now saying it'll be here Saturday. I was order 52.


Did you pay extra for shipping?


----------



## DavGerm4 (Jun 21, 2018)

CrisFTW said:


> Did you pay extra for shipping?


No, I just got the basic shipping.


----------



## magico29 (Jun 21, 2018)

karloz25 said:


> *I ordered the PRO back on 5-18 and havent heard or received anything!
> I've **emailed** them multiple times no reply.*
> 
> *Anyone have anyluck with SwitchSX .com ???*
> ...


they full of shesky baby,i ordered mine on may and I haven't receive a tracking number yet from modschipdirect so be patient.


----------



## karloz25 (Jun 21, 2018)

ya mine has been stuck on processing....


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 21, 2018)

My order number is 419 and I paid extra for the 5-7 days shipping. If you guys paid extra for shipping, you would have received it early. Just gotta wait longer


----------



## Joe88 (Jun 21, 2018)

They received their 3rd batch today so hopefully everyone's will ship soon


----------



## gameus (Jun 21, 2018)

CrisFTW said:


> My order number is 419 and I paid extra for the 5-7 days shipping. If you guys paid extra for shipping, you would have received it early. Just gotta wait longer
> 
> View attachment 132680



The fact that yours was 419 and you already have it is baffling me. I paid extra for the 5-7 day shipping as well and again, low 100's as far as my order number goes. But the fact that you have it and I have my tracking number, its just in pre-shipment, is still a good sign. Its just odd that there doesn't seem to be any rhyme or reason to the order they're going in.


----------



## coolfunkypanda (Jun 21, 2018)

My order number is 349 I got basic shipping and it'll be here Saturday.


----------



## karloz25 (Jun 21, 2018)

I also chose basic shipping and mine is till on processing.


----------



## Mikep90 (Jun 21, 2018)

I email them yesterday and I got email back from them today with a tracking number that went to completed on the website. I was 252


----------



## scottieb99 (Jun 21, 2018)

My order number was 91 and i received an email with tracking on the 16th. Stayed in preshipment status until this morning when it finally updated and said delivery on Saturday the 23rd. Basic shipping.


----------



## APartOfMe (Jun 21, 2018)

if you have questions about switchsx.com, you can get an answer from the owner on the facebook group. There's also an unofficial discord server for the site.


----------



## Int3 (Jun 21, 2018)

Anyone know a reseller that has a paypal payment option AND has the license codes currently in stock? Just looking to buy the software.


----------



## APartOfMe (Jun 21, 2018)

Int3 said:


> Anyone know a reseller that has a paypal payment option? I'm in Canada, but I just want the software so it doesn't matter which country the reseller is in. Just need a paypal payment option, and that they have license codes in stock.


i know switchsx.com has a paypal option. Idk if they have anything in stock. The owner is really busy rn trying to get all the orders out


----------



## brollikk (Jun 21, 2018)

according to usps i'm getting mine tomorrow. Already have games downloaded and ready.


----------



## karloz25 (Jun 22, 2018)

Well I Facebook messaged Anson Shawn, let’s see if he replies.... 

I bought the Pro.
Wouldn’t you think I would at least receive the License? Aren’t those feely available? Then later when the single arrives I can use that instead of the PC.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 22, 2018)

karloz25 said:


> Well I Facebook messaged Anson Shawn, let’s see if he replies....
> 
> I bought the Pro.
> Wouldn’t you think I would at least receive the License? Aren’t those feely available? Then later when the single arrives I can use that instead of the PC.


The dongle has the license built in


----------



## karloz25 (Jun 22, 2018)

CrisFTW said:


> The dongle has the license built in


Ok that makes sense.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 22, 2018)

karloz25 said:


> Ok that makes sense.


You just need to disable airplane mode for a moment and connect through the server after getting your license-request.dat created into your SD card. No need to verify your purchase through the website. You can only use the license that the dongle includes for only one Switch


----------



## serenewarfare (Jun 22, 2018)

My order through SwitchSX (first batch) is scheduled for delivery Saturday


----------



## MattKimura (Jun 22, 2018)

I heard from Shawn himself that all preorders will be shipped out by June 30th. Meaning all orders made before June 15th.


----------



## gameus (Jun 22, 2018)

Mine finally updated today. I will have it on Monday. Woop!


----------



## Marcsoup (Jun 22, 2018)

I was order 224 on 5/17, and it's still stuck on processing. I've sent 3 emails over the past week to both the address listed on the site and the one the paypal request came from and got nothing. The original email sent to me said it'd be shipped around the 15th when the first batch came in. I finally emailed and said "give me a good reason why I shouldn't file a dispute" and we'll see if that gets their attention.


----------



## serenewarfare (Jun 22, 2018)

My SX Pro was delivered today, so things worked out here.


----------



## MachRc (Jun 23, 2018)

Delivered today I was in number 118. I'm in CA.  It was sent from MD Maryland 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## karloz25 (Jun 23, 2018)

My status has changed; pre-shipment


----------



## Kyle46791 (Jun 23, 2018)

Mine ended in 386 and I got my pro yesterday. I'm located in Texas.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 23, 2018)

Its nice to to see everyone are getting what they wanted. Ruining a site reputation is bad. They're trying their best to ship the package to everyone and emailing everyone the license code


----------



## Marcsoup (Jun 23, 2018)

CrisFTW said:


> Its nice to to see everyone are getting what they wanted. Ruining a site reputation is bad. They're trying their best to ship the package to everyone and emailing everyone the license code


They've earned a reputation of ignoring their paying customers. Just because some people have received what they purchased doesn't automatically give them a good reputation. There are many others who have not received their order. I have heard nothing at all from them since last month despite repeated emails asking why mine's still processing while people who ordered after me have already gotten theirs. If they're unable to handle the volume of orders, they need to hire temporary employees to assist. It's officially summer and most schools are out by now. I'm sure they could find some high school kids on summer break who would be willing to earn some cash to help send some emails and pack some boxes.


----------



## dave11674 (Jun 24, 2018)

Im with marcsoup

I was on the fb page this guy anson is a dick
Sending orders out back to fron
I heard 1267 arrived before 257 !!!
What kinda junk is that
Guys on the page asking him where their order 122 is !!
Asking him on the page or pm only led to deletion of the post or just straight ignorance

I will be warning peoplenot to order from this tool.
Im order 630 and paid immediately
And nothing till now... ON HOLD !!!

Guys a joker. Dont order from him
There is plenty of others about
another guy on fb seems to have a big supply of the os’s hit me up for info
Give him a shout

Dave


----------



## Joe88 (Jun 24, 2018)

Upper 900's and marked as complete, waiting for shipping info


----------



## MattKimura (Jun 24, 2018)

People are right that they don't ship based on order number. I just saw an order number of *1,200* get their order shipped out. That's really high up, pretty much someone who ordered late. 
Also it seems like not everyone will get the same kind of luck, it seems to be completely random when you'll get yours so the wait time is not the same for everyone. Some people waited 30 days, some waited 20. There's no consistent pattern. My advice is to just suck it up and wait since it will eventually get to you, even if it was a bit unfair that someone got theirs before yours. I don't see any other way to receive such a product, its as good as trying to buy something in a long line while waiting in the hot sun, but you have to bare with it.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 24, 2018)

MattKimura said:


> People are right that they don't ship based on order number. I just saw an order number of *1,200* get their order shipped out. That's really high up, pretty much someone who ordered late.
> Also it seems like not everyone will get the same kind of luck, it seems to be completely random when you'll get yours so the wait time is not the same for everyone. Some people waited 30 days, some waited 20. There's no consistent pattern. My advice is to just suck it up and wait since it will eventually get to you, even if it was a bit unfair that someone got theirs before yours. I don't see any other way to receive such a product, its as good as trying to buy something in a long line while waiting in the hot sun, but you have to bare with it.


Finally someone who understands


----------



## DocKlokMan (Jun 24, 2018)

Mine was marked as complete today. Waiting for tracking info.


----------



## DeuX (Jun 24, 2018)

The orders are sent by payment order according to the owner


----------



## Marcsoup (Jun 24, 2018)

CrisFTW said:


> Finally someone who understands



Think about it this way:
You go to a restaurant. You place your order. The server takes your money and says it'll be out in 15 minutes. Meanwhile, 10 other people come in, place their orders, and pay. 15 minutes go by, and you don't have your food yet, so you wait a reasonable 10 more minutes, then ask what the hold up is. The person doesn't even acknowledge your question and proceeds to serve the other people who arrived after you. You wait patiently a few more minutes before asking the server again, what's the status of the order you paid for. They turn around and walk away without saying a word. Meanwhile, the other customers who ordered and paid after you are already leaving because they received what they paid for while you're still waiting around without any idea what the status of your order is.

In that situation, what would you do? How would you feel?
I'm pretty confident you wouldn't be saying "Oh, they obviously are overwhelmed by the volume of orders so I think it's perfectly fine to outright ignore me"

Remember, this is a business. Do not think of a business as a person. How many orders there are or how many employees they have does not concern you as a consumer in any way, shape, or form.

All that should concern you is if they fulfill the promise they made at the time money exchanged hands in a timely manner, or notify you if they cannot fulfill it in a timely manner.

I cannot for the life of me understand why people are attempting to make excuses for these companies.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 24, 2018)

Marcsoup said:


> Think about it this way:
> You go to a restaurant. You place your order. The server takes your money and says it'll be out in 15 minutes. Meanwhile, 10 other people come in, place their orders, and pay. 15 minutes go by, and you don't have your food yet, so you wait a reasonable 10 more minutes, then ask what the hold up is. The person doesn't even acknowledge your question and proceeds to serve the other people who arrived after you. You wait patiently a few more minutes before asking the server again, what's the status of the order you paid for. They turn around and walk away without saying a word. Meanwhile, the other customers who ordered and paid after you are already leaving because they received what they paid for while you're still waiting around without any idea what the status of your order is.
> 
> In that situation, what would you do? How would you feel?
> ...


Okay you prove a point. My order is order #419. People did say their order number was lower than mine but the following question needs to be answered since this is completely different from going to a restaurant...

Did you purchase the SX Pro or the SX OS?
Did you pay extra for shipping?
I can say I paid extra for shipping and received it on the same day that SX OS boot.dat was released on the site. I'm hoping everyone can receive their package. It would be upsetting seeing everyone enjoy the hack and not be able to receive it because the site lack in customer service. So I see what you're saying


----------



## KPunk (Jun 24, 2018)

Order 139 received mine on Friday!


----------



## Marcsoup (Jun 24, 2018)

CrisFTW said:


> Okay you prove a point. My order is order #419. People did say their order number was lower than mine but the following question needs to be answered since this is completely different from going to a restaurant...
> 
> Did you purchase the SX Pro or the SX OS?
> Did you pay extra for shipping?
> I can say I paid extra for shipping and received it on the same day that SX OS boot.dat was released on the site. I'm hoping everyone can receive their package. It would be upsetting seeing everyone enjoy the hack and not be able to receive it because the site lack in customer service. So I see what you're saying



I'm order 224. SX Pro. Standard shipping. Still processing. I did purchase an SX OS license from onlinetrends, so I'm not in a rush for the pro, but it's just frustration from the lack of communication. I wouldn't be annoyed at all if they just tossed an email out telling people what's going on, rather than going silent and ignoring customers. 

Something like "hey, we received another batch and if your order is still processing, it'll be completed in the next day or two" is all that's necessary to satisfy most people.

Also, it may be different than a restaurant, but it's similar enough to get the point across to most people.


----------



## gameus (Jun 25, 2018)

The customer support is pretty bad from what I'm picking up. I've been constantly ignored as far as e-mails go. Despite the poor service, I am getting my dongle today. He will probably have a better system in place after this is all said and done. Maybe he wasn't expecting so many orders at once and got overwhelmed. Either way, expect less-than-good service but you still get your product.


----------



## Marcsoup (Jun 26, 2018)

They finally replied and my order has changed from processing to complete, with a tracking number.


----------



## dave11674 (Jun 26, 2018)

yeah cant even take time to answer emails so lets mass email them all lol

buy elsewhere guys is all i say.

my order #630 was dhl paid for too. yet higher orders were sent out

junk

ill stop now as it angers me, i hate dicks doing business this way.....


----------



## MasterJ360 (Jun 26, 2018)

You waited 6-7 months for Homebrew access..... another 2 weeks wouldn't hurt for backups


----------



## karloz25 (Jul 2, 2018)

Update.
Getting mine tomorrow with tracking.


----------



## Temptress Cerise (Jul 2, 2018)

Tried ordering the SX Pro from them five days ago, but never got a reply with their PP info or an invoice sent to my PP, even had the order set with fastest shipping. I guess I'l wait until things settler down more. Just really want the dongle tbh.


----------



## karloz25 (Jul 2, 2018)

Arrived


----------



## myunholysins (Jul 2, 2018)

Hello I was wondering if anyone else have been stuck in preshipment since June 25th, I know they saids the 30th it should ship out but my tracking has never updated and also I never recieved any email back since thursdayof asking.


----------



## Joe88 (Jul 2, 2018)

myunholysins said:


> Hello I was wondering if anyone else have been stuck in preshipment since June 25th, I know they saids the 30th it should ship out but my tracking has never updated and also I never recieved any email back since thursdayof asking.


There was a holiday going on https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hong_Kong_Special_Administrative_Region_Establishment_Day
from the facebook page they said they will start back up tomorrow


----------

